# Newbie! Just a few pics



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello and share a few pics


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! I hope you'll share many more! Outdoor photography is something I would really like to get more into.


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice pics how long have you been photographing? and or hunting?


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks!
Been hunting all my life but only turned wildlife photography into a career for the past 8 years.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice!!! I like the picture of the guy (or you) taking a picture. I have a Nikon SLR 3000. Not a great camera and have never really tried to learn how to use it. Not enough time in the day. Again very nice, please share some when you can.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Chad,

Question for you. Do you call or use any other techniques to bring your subjects into range for photos or are you just out there observing? Either way, much respect from me! I cannot imagine the amount of effort you put into getting good photos.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris,
I always call 'em. Hand and ecalls. Sometimes a decoy or just a turkey feather. Usually sit on a stand for 30-45min. 
I have hunted all my life and its alot like hunting. Except I have to get em in real close.
I does take alot of time and effort. ALOT! HA! But I love my job!
Thanks for the compliments!!!!


----------

